# Excel Formel



## Lukas (6. November 2007)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mit Excel folegndes realisieren und brauche dafür ein paar Tipps, Anleitung bzw eine Formel.

Ich möchte durch die Eingabe von Wörterzahl oder Seitenzahl die Lesedauer ermitteln. 

Dazu will ich in der Formel angeben, wieviel man im Schnitt für eine bestimmte Seite oder Zahl an wörtern bei einem bestimmen Schwierigkeitsgrad braucht.

Es gibt dazu eine Tabelle nach Schuster. Diese habe ich als Anhang hochgeladen.

Im Grunde will ich nun die Seitenzahl/Wörter eingeben und Excel sagt mir die Dauer in Minuten/Stunden für jeden Schwierigkeitsgrad.

Für Hilfe und Tipps bin ich sehr Dankbar!

Viele Grüße

Lukas


----------



## MiMi (6. November 2007)

Du musst doch nur ausrechnen wie lange man fuer 1 Wort braucht, und kannst das dann auf die angegeben Anzahl ausrechnen. Das is stinknormaler Dreisatz?!


----------



## Lukas (6. November 2007)

Ja, aber ich möchte wissen wie man das in Excel umsetzt.


----------



## Leola13 (6. November 2007)

Hai,

durch brauchst doch nur deine Worte pro Seite mit der Seitenzahl multiplizieren und durch die Lesegeschwindigkeit (Wort pro Minute) teilen. Dann erhältst du die Gesamtminuten.

=+($B$3*$B$4)/B11

Wobei $B$3  die Seitenzahl ,  $B$4 die Wörter pro Seite und B11 die Lesegeschwindigkeit ist. Wenn du dann eine Tabelle erstellst,  B11:C13 für die unterschiedlichen Lesegeschwindigkeiten und die Formel nach z.B. D3:E5 kopierst, erhältst du eine Tabelle mit den verschiedenen Zeiten in Minuten.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## MiMi (6. November 2007)

Erstma solltest du dir ueberlegen wie du das so auf dem Papier machen wuerdest, dann kannst du genau wie auf dem Papier die Felder anlegen, und damit arbeiten.


----------

